# The cat that went to Heaven (happy end, no death)



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A couple months ago, a neighbor passed by while I was feeding the strays and told me about one of the strays, said she was used to seeing her day in, day out, winter and summer, always up on the tree, huddled and hungry, she'd follow people sometimes in hopes of being adopted...but no one ever did. One harsh winter the cat disappeared, was never seen again, so the neighbor, knowing the fate of strays, had mourned the sweet, scared, black and white kitty.

'Yeah, I know which stray you mean' I sighed with sad resignation 'She's up there, in Heaven". I pointed up. 

The neighbor's eyes teared up. 'I imagined so, must've died of hunger and cold, poor thing, like so many others...'

'Died?' I was surprised 'Well no, she's very much alive, actually. She's up there _in my apartment_. She eats the best foods and plays with the best toys I shlepp for her on my work trips to Europe and the US, and sleeps with me under the goose-chest feathers duvet. Ever since I adopted her, she's been really in heaven.'

The neighbor let some tears roll down her face, but this time happy ones. 'But you seemed sad a moment ago..."

'Of course! I adopted her and another two who seemed to hate the street life so much and were always begging me to take them home with me. I am sad for my salary!'


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

Awe  heart warming story that is wonderful! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you guys! I forgot to mention her name is nowadays Princess Gatita von Meouw and I don't think she remembers the times when she didn't get her cheeks and chin scratched 3 times a day and her fresh chicken breakfast served in bed.


----------

